# Sesame chicken question



## Dina (Oct 29, 2007)

I mixed a couple of tablespoons of each:  flour, cornstarch, soy sauce and a drizzle of sesame oil, teaspoon peanut butter and 1/4 cup beer.  Would this be a good marinade for the chicken before frying?  Also, what sauce do you recommend once it's fried.  Thanks.


----------



## Angie (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's the recipe I use...
*Ingredients:*

3 whole boneless chicken breasts

_Marinade:_
2 tablespoons light soy sauce
1 tablespoon cooking wine or dry sherry
a few drops of sesame oil
2 tablespoons flour
2 tablespoons cornstarch (corn flour)
2 tablespoons water
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon vegetable oil
_Sauce for Sesame Chicken:_
1/2 cup water
1 cup chicken broth
1/8 cup vinegar (Guide notes: I find that a little low. It all depends on how sweet you want the sauce; for a sweeter sauce use less vinegar)
1/4 cup cornstarch (corn flour)
1 cup sugar
2 TB dark soy sauce 
2 TB sesame oil 
1 tsp chili paste, or more if desired
1 clove garlic (minced)

2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds

3 1/2 - 4 cups peanut oil for deep-frying

*Directions:*​
Cut the chicken into 1-inch cubes. Mix the marinade ingredients and marinate the chicken for 20 minutes. 

To prepare the sauce: mix together all of the sauce ingredients. Pour them into a small pot and bring to a boil, stirring continuously. Turn the heat down to low and keep warm while you are deep-frying the chicken. 

To deep-fry the chicken: add the marinated chicken pieces a few at a time, and deep-fry until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Repeat with the remainder of the chicken. 

Just before you are finished deep-frying, bring the sauce back up to a boil. 

Place the chicken on a large platter and pour the sauce over. Sprinkle with sesame seeds. Serve the Sesame Chicken with rice.

Chinese Chicken Recipes - Sesame Chicken


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Nov 8, 2007)

i make sesame chicken all the time, its one of my favorites.... here is the recipe i use, its a cant miss:



*Batter:
*- 4 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
 - 2 Tablespoon Sherry (optional)
 - 6 Drops Sesame Oil
 - 4 Tablespoon Flour
 - 6 Tablespoon Cornstarch
 - 1/2 Teaspoon Baking Powder
 - 1/2 Teaspoon Baking Soda
 - 2 Teaspoon Vegitable Oil
 *** 1/4 cup to 1.5 cups of water
 Mix everything together in a large bowl. Add the water little by little mixing everything until you get a smooth peanut butter like consistency. 

*Sesame Sauce
*- 1/2 Cup Water
 - 1 Cup Chicken Broth
 - 1/8 Cup Vinegar
 - 1/4 Cup Cornstarch
 - 1 Cup Sugar
 - 2 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
 - 2 Tablespoon Sesame Oil
 - 1 Tablespoon Chili Paste (optional)
 - 1 garlic clove (minced)


 Combine all ingredients in a sauce pan.  Whisk together then  
 Bring to a boil. reduce to flame and simmer to keep warm(should be a nice thick glaze consistency.  

* Sesame Chicken:*
 - 1 to 2 lbs chicken breast, cubed
 - 2 Tablespoon sesame seed, toasted
 - 1/4 Cup Scallions/Green Onions,Sliced
 - Sesame Sauce
 - Batter
 - peanut oil

 Mix the chicken in the bowl with the batter generously coating. refrigerate for 10 minutes. Heat peanut oil in a wok or deep pot and deep fry the chicken pieces until they are golden brown and cooked through (6-8 minutes). Transfer to paper towel, then a mixing bowl. Pour the sauce over the chicken to fully coat and thens serve on a dish. sprinkle on sesame seeds and top with scallion slices


----------

